
Boston Dynamics: UpTown Spot - dqpb
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHBcVlqpvZ8
======
elteto
I still can't understand why Google sold Boston Dynamics, it baffles me. These
guys have been pushing the boundaries of robotic motion for years. I see it as
another example of Google's inability to focus on anything that is not core
services.

Their latest video of Atlas doing parkour is just insane [0]. You'd think that
with Google's focus on AI they'd want to own and keep under a tight lid tech
as impressive as BD's.

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LikxFZZO2sk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LikxFZZO2sk)

------
jaimex2
Oh good, the machines are already perfecting the victory dance they will
perform on our dead bodies.

------
kumarvvr
This is really scary. This looks cheap and deadly. This seems to be just the
beginning.

I fear for the future of war and conflict. This will make one opposite
extremely deadly (think Israel vs. Palestine) or will make it impossible to
win any way (Russia vs. USA/Europe)

